# Betta Poopie



## Purple (Jun 25, 2012)

I was curious: what color is your betta's poop? Since I've been caring for my sister's fish more, I've noticed that his poop is red. I got so scared when I first saw it because I thought he was hurt! Then I noticed that the flakes she feeds him are red. Otis just likes scaring me! -.- My fish, Sally and Donald, have poop that comes in different shades of brown. (I sound like an infomertial... "Buy BETTA POOP! It comes it red, purple, pink, blue, and all different shades of brown!")


----------



## cjconcepcion (Jun 7, 2012)

well, normally i would be concerned if it was red.. but the food could have something to do with it. because my bettas that eat mostly orange pellets have orange poop. and all the other poops are alll shades of brown.. mostly orange brown or orange green haha


----------



## Purple (Jun 25, 2012)

I held up the food to the poop and it's the exact shade of red.  That kind of makes me nervous... Doesn't that mean that he's not absorbing all the nutrients? >.< Or do you think it's just food coloring?


----------



## ihatefirewalls (Jun 23, 2012)

It's usually pretty close to the color of food they eat. Most of the time it's brown since their food is brown, but I've seen it be green (peas) and heard it can be white if they eat their own eggs.

It's probably nothing to worry about. You can try picking different colored flakes and see if the color changes .


----------



## Bethydan (Mar 22, 2012)

Mine are the same color as the pellets. When vacuuming, I sometimes have trouble distinguishing between poo and leftover pellets.


----------



## 3l1zabeth (Jun 28, 2012)

*wow*

I never knew that their poop could change color depending on their food... also, i have never fed it anything other than pellets. Exept my betta raven ate red flakes and red pellets so i dont know. His poop was never red tho.


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

I feed my bettas omega one pellets, which are red. And their poop is red. I'd say it's nothing to be concerned about unless it's a different color than the food.

White poop = illness


----------



## Aus (Feb 3, 2012)

.. you have leftover food? :shock:

Mine eat every single scrap. They'd eat until they exploded, if I let them..

My fish have all lately being doing really BIG poo. Makes me wince. Surely fishbottoms aren't that big.

I can't believe some of the things I spend my time thinking about, these days..


----------



## fleetfish (Jun 29, 2010)

A good turd is usually deep brownish red or dark brown.


----------



## lrnr (Jun 30, 2012)

I would think that what goes in is what comes out. Love the topic!


----------



## Purple (Jun 25, 2012)

Aus said:


> My fish have all lately being doing really BIG poo. Makes me wince. Surely fishbottoms aren't that big.


Otis takes a giant poop every single time I clean his tank. I've timed him. It has never taken him more that 30 seconds. The rest of his poop is normal sized, but his post-cleaning turds are so big they cause a mini tsunami.



Aus said:


> I can't believe some of the things I spend my time thinking about, these days..


I'm the one who started this topic. Really?



fleetfish said:


> A good turd is usually deep brownish red or dark brown.


"Good turd"... Haha.



lrnr said:


> I would think that what goes in is what comes out. Love the topic!


ME TOO!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

lol. What an interesting topic of conversation we've got here.


----------



## Bettanewbie60 (Jun 26, 2012)

LOL at the topic! I noticed that my betta's poo was orange after I changed him to Omega One pellets...he and my new little girl just love them!


----------



## Noush (Jul 5, 2012)

My bettas have brown poopies ... But leave the color , they're H-U-G-E !!! How can a thing like that come out of this little fishies' body ?!?! I was wondering all the time and I'm still wondering O_O


----------



## CharStarr (Jul 3, 2012)

LOL best topic!! Kudo's is usually a brownish since he gets the brown pellets. He pretty much eats all his food at feeding time as well. He may let one or two float by him but then he goes jetting after them.


----------



## puppyrjjkm (Aug 2, 2009)

My bettas had this when they were eating Aqueon Color Enhancing Pellets (pellets were red). So I'd have to agree with what goes in comes out!


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Best topic ever!!!  Mine has brown poo, red poo, worm poo, yes when he poops after he ate a bloodworm, it's shaped like a worm. lol


----------



## deso (Apr 24, 2012)

Noush said:


> My bettas have brown poopies ... But leave the color , they're H-U-G-E !!! How can a thing like that come out of this little fishies' body ?!?! I was wondering all the time and I'm still wondering O_O


Yeah. Same with my betta. It's quite literally the size of his face. I still look at him and marvel a bit.


----------



## Sprinkles55 (Jul 3, 2012)

Hahaha this is the best topic! 
Sprinkles has an orangish-brown poop, I believe it's from his omega one pellets.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Mine have poo the same color as their pellets.


----------



## MyBettaEmily (Jul 21, 2012)

Just got my fish yesterday, I haven't had the pleasure of seeing their poo yet. Can't wait!!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

MyBettaEmily said:


> Just got my fish yesterday, I haven't had the pleasure of seeing their poo yet. Can't wait!!


Lol. Congrats on your new fish.


----------



## BettaBusinessBureau (Jul 28, 2019)

My Betta's poops are usually orange/brown. They eat pellets Mon - Fri. Saturday is treat day so they get peas in the morning. In the afternoon I let them see each other through their tank glass and they play & flare up a storm at one another. They usually both poop during the session from the peas. In the evening they get bloodworms. Sunday is a fasting day. Keeps 'em regular. This past Saturday, Rainbow, my 3" red/blue/teal Halfmoon guy had been a little stopped up. His poop was pea green wrapped around the usual orange. Sometimes their poop floats. Makes it easier to scoop out. Yes, I check every day and scoop it out when I see it.


----------



## swee777 (Aug 2, 2019)

thanks for asking this question. I would have never thought about it. Since I am new to betta good information to have. If anyone asks me what I did this evening ... uh, I read about fish poop ""


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Seven-year-old thread closed per *Rule #12. Do not resurrect old threads.*

https://www.bettafish.com/1402-bett...8202-bf-rules-please-read-before-posting.html


----------

